# Micro dose trt



## Jackstups (Feb 20, 2021)

I've been on Dr prescribed TRt for 3 years now. 100ml a week. I saw a site clean male excel that does Hrt. They do daily injection with I'm guessing an insulin needle. I thought test was to thick for insulin needle. Anyone out there injecting daily?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 20, 2021)

Oil can flow through an insulin needle


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 20, 2021)

I've seen guys say it works better for them and thier levels are much more stable but I haven't seen any scientific proof that would sway me to pin everyday vs 1 time per week.
Plus I think pinning .15ml daily is just ghey.
I've pinned my trt twice/week and once/week and see no difference whatsoever. 
To each thier own.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 20, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> I've seen guys say it works better for them and thier levels are much more stable but I haven't seen any scientific proof that would sway me to pin everyday vs 1 time per week.
> Plus I think pinning .15ml daily is just ghey.
> I've pinned my trt twice/week and once/week and see no difference whatsoever.
> To each thier own.



same here. I just pin trt once weekly these days


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 20, 2021)

that is highly illogical

especially when you factor in scaring & the whole bit 

once a week is 52 pins a year 

twice a week is 102

once a day is 365 pins a year 

yikes ! 

personally pefer  2 pins a week on trt 

saying this because the estrogen doesnt peak as high 

(less headaches & easier to pee)


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2021)

Why stop at daily? If you really want stable blood levels I say pin multiple times daily. 

I like my testosterone totals at 807. Any higher than 812 and I get acne and extreme bloat. Under 800 my dick doesn’t work. 

I’ve found pinning 5iu every 8 hours keeps me in my “safe zone”. 

Sure I have to wake up in the middle of the night to pin. But who wants acne or a broken dick? Stable levels matter.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 20, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> I've been on Dr prescribed TRt for 3 years now. 100ml a week. I saw a site clean male excel that does Hrt. They do daily injection with I'm guessing an insulin needle. I thought test was to thick for insulin needle. Anyone out there injecting daily?



Daily injection is redic, the excuse is "Stable levels"... bullshit. Our test naturally is up and down constantly. Anybody that claims they can been the difference in 50-100mg/dl is full of it. The Pharma stuff you get at the pharmacy is typically in GSO or Cottonseed which is thick as hell, but many UGLs are using MCT and other blends of oils that can go through a slin pin no problem, especially if it's warmed up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 20, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Anybody that claims they can been the difference in 50-100mg/dl is full of it.



can you reiterate this please & what dl stands for


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 20, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> The Pharma stuff you get at the pharmacy is typically in GSO or Cottonseed which is thick as hell, but many UGLs are using MCT and other blends of oils that can go through a slin pin no problem, especially if it's warmed up.



I used a 29ga slin pin in the beginning for my pharma test cyp in cottonseed oil. It will draw, it just takes 3-4 minutes to fill to 1cc and it pins fine. Now I use an 18ga to draw and a 25ga to pin.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 20, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> can you reiterate this please & what dl stands for



dl= deciliter.

Cyp at trt doses once a week works fine for me. I have no problem getting my gso based Cyp through a slin pin either. Warming it up definitely helps.
I do draw with an 18g and use it to back fill the slin pin because it's much faster that way.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 20, 2021)

I micro dose psilocybin and macrodose cannabis. I just stick a needle in myself weekly though


----------



## Crysis (Feb 21, 2021)

injecting 100ml a week will probably require a bit more than pinning once a week.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 25, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> I've seen guys say it works better for them and thier levels are much more stable but I haven't seen any scientific proof that would sway me to pin everyday vs 1 time per week.
> Plus I think pinning .15ml daily is just ghey.
> I've pinned my trt twice/week and once/week and see no difference whatsoever.
> To each thier own.



Its hard for me to advocate pinning ED if it's just for TRT... but I am a believer in slin pins while blasting or doing a real cycle. I like the lower oil volume. Combined with the smaller needle, and it sure makes the shots way more comfortable than doing larger volume shots every 3.5 days

If anyone does go this route, then I highly recommend back filling the slin pins, and not try to draw directly from the slin pin itself. Not only is it ridiculously slow to draw from the vial, but the slin needle dulls instantly when you push it through the stopper... doesn't feel great. Backloading fixes those annoyances.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 25, 2021)

Crysis said:


> injecting 100ml a week will probably require a bit more than pinning once a week.



Good catch, thats a good dose who is your Dr.? That shits legit!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 25, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> I've been on Dr prescribed TRt for 3 years now. 100ml a week. I saw a site clean male excel that does Hrt. They do daily injection with I'm guessing an insulin needle. I thought test was to thick for insulin needle. Anyone out there injecting daily?



First, there is a difference between Trt (Testosterone replacement therapy) and the broader Hrt (Hormone Replacement therapy), which often includes growth hormone as well as testosterone replacement. And yes, growth hormone is quite regularly pinned once a day, with an insulin pin.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 25, 2021)

Been using 28 gauge slin pins for
my TRT for years. I draw it straight from the vial, no backfilling, with no issues.

For a TRT dose (50cc) it takes 2 minutes. If you're impatient, do what I do....I load my shot the night before while watching tv.

Shit, when I cycle I use them the same way sometimes for Mast, NPP etc., up to a full 1ml syringe.

I have never once had an issue. Just have to have a little patience! LOL


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 25, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> can you reiterate this please & what dl stands for



Nobody can feel the difference in those small fluctuations, our testosterone levels naturally fluctuate pretty drastically throughout the day so the “keep levels more stable” is just people being anal. mg/dL is milligrams per deciliter which is the standard measurement units our testosterone is measured in.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Daily injection is redic, the excuse is "Stable levels"... bullshit. Our test naturally is up and down constantly. Anybody that claims they can been the difference in 50-100mg/dl is full of it. The Pharma stuff you get at the pharmacy is typically in GSO or Cottonseed which is thick as hell, but many UGLs are using MCT and other blends of oils that can go through a slin pin no problem, especially if it's warmed up.



I think daily pins helps more with minimizing aromatization to estrogen than anything to do with Test. For TRT, I don't see aromatization being high enough to warrant ED injects.

With that said, if someone has blood work showing high E2 on trt dose of test... or they are blasting and want to keep E2 in range without the use of an AI, then more frequent injections may be warranted. Whether the frequency is increased to EOD or ED is entirely dependent on the person.... though I would think EOD on long esters should be more than sufficient to keep E2 in an adequate range.

The downside to more frequent injections is that peak serum testosterone will be lower than if a person was only injecting 2x a week.

My opinion is to just stick to 2x a week for TRT, and only increase injection frequency if E2 is high and you don't want to use an AI.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Been using 28 gauge slin pins for
> my TRT for years. I draw it straight from the vial, no backfilling, with no issues.
> 
> For a TRT dose (50cc) it takes 2 minutes. If you're impatient, do what I do....I load my shot the night before while watching tv.
> ...



What brand needles are you using. My slin pin gets dull AF as soon as I plunge it in a stopper, so now I always backfill. I would love to not do this if another brand won't have needle dulling problems, as backfilling is a total PITA.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think daily pins helps more with minimizing aromatization to estrogen than anything to do with Test. For TRT, I don't see aromatization being high enough to warrant ED injects.
> 
> With that said, if someone has blood work showing high E2 on trt dose of test... or they are blasting and want to keep E2 in range without the use of an AI, then more frequent injections may be warranted. Whether the frequency is increased to EOD or ED is entirely dependent on the person.... though I would think EOD on long esters should be more than sufficient to keep E2 in an adequate range.
> 
> ...



In that context, agreed.


----------



## Snachito (Apr 3, 2021)

SendO try Luer Lock Tuberculin syringes, these are 1ml barrels for TB shots that you can change needles.  Draw out with a 20g, then change the needle to a 27g 1 1/4 or they have 27g 1/2 inch these are good if you have areas with very little fat outside thigh, delts, etc. I'm not sure if there are higher gauges, just always use the 27g needles.


----------



## Superfrk (Jul 11, 2021)

I am on .22ml Test Cyp ED for my TRT, the main reasoning I think for the ED dosing vs weekly is that there is a spike and and a trailing off. Let's be freal for real here and say that most trt is at the top end of replacement therapy or higher. So the more frequent the injections the less spiking accours. This  mostly effects armatization of E2 and mood.  Men tend to think that E2 is bad but truth is it has its place and is needed in the right levels. Ai drugs can crash your E2 and leave you feeling like shit. The way it was explained to me is ED injections have little to no effect on armatization. So I do not have to run an Ai also it keeps red blood cell formation more in check so that is also another factor.  Mine is compounded in grape seed oil and drawing with a insulin pin does take longer but it you inject slowly there is little to no scaring caused. Any ways thought I would add what I know.   The only other thing is it's easier to dial in your numbers with testing


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 11, 2021)

*25 ga. Good to go...*


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry for the delay. I use standard Exel insulin syringes. I've never had an issue with them becoming dull from going into a stopper once (or even twice if combining compounds).


Send0 said:


> What brand needles are you using. My slin pin gets dull AF as soon as I plunge it in a stopper, so now I always backfill. I would love to not do this if another brand won't have needle dulling problems, as backfilling is a total PITA.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 13, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> can you reiterate this please & what dl stands for


Haha, clearly undercaffienitated replies equals words being swapped out for others and unneeded units being tacked on for some unknown reason.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 28, 2021)

I just picked up some 1ML syringes and I got 30G needles. Same a slin pin but now I’m guaranteed a fresh pin. I’ve back loaded slin pins not a big deal but I like this better .


----------

